# Help identifying 10" tailstock



## SuperTroye (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all South Benders,
I got this tailstock in the box-o-stuff that came with my Logan lathe. I don't know South Bend products very well but this looks to be a SB 10" tailstock. Need help id'ing it so I know how to list on feebay.

Distance from center of ram to bottom of base is 5".  It is missing a hand wheel and wrench. But if I can id properly I can get those to complete it. The only markings I can see are "1223" on the tailstock and base, as well as a faint "T100" on the tailstock.

I'm not sure if the clamp pictured goes to it or not, so I would hesitate using that to identify it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Pics here


----------



## SuperTroye (Aug 10, 2017)

Hoping there is another soul that can confirm this is a South Bend tailstock. Bonus would be what model lathe it is used on. Thanks!


----------



## dlane (Aug 10, 2017)

Doesn't look like my 10L , may be a 10k


----------



## SuperTroye (Aug 10, 2017)

dlane said:


> Doesn't look like my 10L , may be a 10k



Bummer, thanks for looking.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 12, 2017)

It is definitely a South Bend Tailstock.


----------



## kf4zht (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks very similar to my 10L. 

Mine measures 5-1/8" from the flat on the bed to a dead center. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Aug 29, 2017)

Kf4 , useing tapatalk on this site is different, all we see is red x instead of your pics
You can search using tapatalk and that should explain how to post tapatalk pics


----------



## SuperTroye (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes I would love to see the pics. Tapatalk doesn't work with pics


----------



## kf4zht (Aug 29, 2017)

Try these





Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Aug 29, 2017)

Ok the back collar threw me off , mine has a dial there and no hole in top of casting . So that one  could be for a 10L just different.


----------



## SuperTroye (Aug 30, 2017)

Awesome, thank you very much. I wonder what the 2 screws are for at the base of the one I have? Who knows. So, this is definitely for a 10L?


----------



## Ski (Sep 7, 2017)

SuperTroye said:


> Awesome, thank you very much. I wonder what the 2 screws are for at the base of the one I have? Who knows. So, this is definitely for a 10L?


The screws held the small plate and a felt wiper on my 10l. I'd guess early 10" . Latheman Ted might shed some light on it.


----------



## Ski (Sep 7, 2017)

Ski said:


> The screws held the small plate and a felt wiper on my 10l. I'd guess early 10" . Latheman Ted might shed some light on it.


Also the matching numbers on the base and tailstock could be there to ID them as a pair since most likely machined together. The T100 mght be the pn #. Maybe there was was a change from the early part numbers. Anyone have a older parts list?


----------

